# Macrobrachium Lanchesteri???



## Mark Livermore (4 Apr 2014)

Hi all, first post but been a lurker for a while.

Just thought i would share a few pictures of the 'Amano Shrimp' recently purchased from P@H. Not an expert by any means, but i thought these looked more like Macrobrachium Lanchesteri, can anyone confirm?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## dw1305 (4 Apr 2014)

Hi all,
Definitely a _Macrobrachium_ species. You can see the claws on the bottom photo.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 Apr 2014)

I have to agree with Darrel. These will not become a big help in cleaning up unless you need them to clean up some small fish or fry.

Greetings from China


----------



## Edvet (4 Apr 2014)

dw1305 said:


> You can see the claws on the bottom photo.


 LOL i don't even see the whole shrimp in that pic........


----------



## dw1305 (7 Apr 2014)

Hi all,





Edvet said:


> i don't even see the whole shrimp in that pic


It is upside down and in ambush mode waiting for the camera man to get near enough to grab with its pincers.

cheers Darrel


----------

